# Bear.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

A few of you might know we have now got a Cocker Spaniel "Jess", she is the boss of the other dogs in our house and her best friend is "Zanda" the Alsatian, they grew up together from pups, we also have a Rottweiler "Indie" the daftest dog in the world and now "Bear" a St Bernard New Foundland cross which is now a new breed recognised by the Kennel Club, so meet "Bear" he is just over 6 months old and still to grow.

Jess









Bear









Zanda









ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The dogs are divine, Zanda knows how to pose!

But your byline - how am I ever going to get that out of my mind??????


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to meet your "crew". Do they all travel with you when you go away?


How interesting about the Newfoundland/St Bernard cross. Is it something like the Labradoodle breed? Is there a reason for crossing the two? They crossed the Labrador and Poodle to get a working dog that did not moult. Are they looking for a swimming mountain rescue breed with your particular cross? Sorry for all the questions but I love mixed breeds with all the different characteristics they have.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

How big will Bear grow? Your choice of name could be an indicator!

I've seen some lovely (huge) St Bernards in Switzerland of course, and they are huge,but I don't really know the Newfoundland.

There is a St Bernard exhibition/promotion centre in Martigny.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The big dogs belong to my sons family, we have the Spaniel.. Bear is daft as a brush as he is still a puppy as big as he is, how much more he will grow who knows?..

We are a bit like the Waltons at our house, I gave my house to my son and family and we live in my old workshop I converted last year into a granny flat, after all we only use it a couple of months a year as we normally clear off to Spain and Portugal Dec to the end of March, then we are in our caravan at the coast for the summer, it was just this year with the health problems we are in the flat instead of getting a bit of sun on our back!..

ray.


----------

